# برنامج للتحويل من الرسم الى جي كود



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوتي في الله

وجدت هذا البرنامج وهو يقرأملفات الدي اكس اف وينتج لك الجي كود وهو من البرامج المسماة ب2.5D

يعني يقوم بعمل عمليات القطع بعمق معين ولا يقوم بانتاج الاشكال ثلاثية الابعاد الكاملة

وهو ليس مجاني لمن اراد ان يجربه فهو يعمل حتى 180 سطر من الجي كود فقط

وهذا موقع البرنامج

http://www.sheetcam.com/downloads.shtml


----------



## zamalkawi (12 أكتوبر 2010)

وما مميزاته مقارنة بالبرامج الأخرى؟
بالمناسبة، هل توجد برامج كام مجانية أو مفتوحة المصدر؟


----------



## ابو بحـر (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



zamalkawi قال:


> وما مميزاته مقارنة بالبرامج الأخرى؟
> بالمناسبة، هل توجد برامج كام مجانية أو مفتوحة المصدر؟


تحياتي لك اخي طارق عذرا للمداخلة بموضوعك 
تفضل اخي زملكاوي هذا موقع فييه العديد من البرامج المفتوحة المصدر اللتي تختص بالكاد كام سيستيم تفضل و تصفح و يلي بيعجبك حمله و جربه كله مجاني تفضل 
http://wiki.linuxcnc.org/emcinfo.pl?Cam


----------



## zamalkawi (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي أبا بحر
فعلا صفحة رائعة
ولكم أتمنى أن نفتح موضوعا به مقارنة بين البرامج المختلفة (كاد، كام، تشغيل ماكينة) ليس من منطلق هذا البرنامج أفضل وهذا أسوأ، ولكم بمنطق هذا مميزاته كذا وكذا وعيوبه كذا وكذا
فهذا سيكون مفيدا لنا جميعا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 أكتوبر 2010)

أهلا وسهلا بك يا أشرف ومرحب بك يا أبو بحر نورتم الموضوع

الصفحة التي أوردها عزيزي أبو بحر كلها برامج تعمل على اللينوكس أو الأوبونتو وهو برنامج مجاني مفتوح المصدر أيضا ولكن للأسف لا أرى أي إقبال عليه من طرف الإخوه الذين يعملون على برامج الكام مثل الآرت والماستر كام

لأن هذه الأخيره وغيرها من البرامج العملاقة مثل الأوتوكاد والسوليد وركس وغيرها لا تدعم برنامج اللينوكس وتعمل في بيئة الوندوز فقط وقد يعمل بعضها على الماكنتوش

وقد يكون بينها بعض البرامج التي تعمل على الوندوز أيضا ولكنني لم أجربها بعد

فشدوا حيلكم معانا يا شباب اللي بجرب برنامج يقول لنا إيه الأخبار


----------



## zamalkawi (12 أكتوبر 2010)

ولكنك لم تخبرنا أخ طارق، ما هي مميزات البرنامج الذي وضعته


----------



## أبوالبراء المقلدي (12 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يجزيك الله خيرا يا أخي الأكبر طارق ويصلح الله حالك استاذ أبو بحر على ما تقدمه من خبرات ومهارات ومواقع مفيدة
أما الاخ الزملكاوي هداك الله الاخ طارق قدم للأعضاء برنامج له مميزات او لا فهو ما يقصد الا الافادة لعل احد منا يرى فيه بغية له ليس الا .
ثانيا هو ما ألزمك بأن تعمل به 
ثالثا :أنا لا أحب المتعنتين فإن كانت هناك كلمة شكر فأهلا وسهلا والم يعجبك الموضوع فلا تتعنت

وأصلح الله شأن الجميع وسامحني أخ الزملكاوي على شدتي وللكلام بقية


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله اخي وبارك الله فيك
هل يوجد شرح للبرنامج بكيفية التعامل معه؟؟؟
واذا كانت هناك برامج اخري فما هي واين اجدها مع العلم باني اريد شرح كيفية التعامل معها؟؟
وجزاكم الله كل خير عني وعن كل من انتفع به


----------



## zamalkawi (14 أكتوبر 2010)

اسامة ابراهيم تونى قال:


> جزاكم الله اخي وبارك الله فيك
> هل يوجد شرح للبرنامج بكيفية التعامل معه؟؟؟
> واذا كانت هناك برامج اخري فما هي واين اجدها مع العلم باني اريد شرح كيفية التعامل معها؟؟
> وجزاكم الله كل خير عني وعن كل من انتفع به





ابو بحـر قال:


> تحياتي لك اخي طارق عذرا للمداخلة بموضوعك
> تفضل اخي زملكاوي هذا موقع فييه العديد من البرامج المفتوحة المصدر اللتي تختص بالكاد كام سيستيم تفضل و تصفح و يلي بيعجبك حمله و جربه كله مجاني تفضل
> http://wiki.linuxcnc.org/emcinfo.pl?cam



أخي اتطلع على الرابط في المشاركة المقتبسة أعلاه، وهو لبرامج مجانية ومفتوحة المصدر
توجد برامج أخرى بالطبع، ومنها ما هو غير مجاني ولا أعلم إن كانت توجد برامج مجانية أخرى


----------



## zamalkawi (14 أكتوبر 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> الصفحة التي أوردها عزيزي أبو بحر كلها برامج تعمل على اللينوكس أو الأوبونتو وهو برنامج مجاني مفتوح المصدر



أعتقد أخ طارق أن بعض هذه البرامج تعمل أيضا في بيئة ويندوز
بالمناسبة، الأوبونتو هو إصدار من إصدارات اللينوكس وليس نظام تشغيل قائم بذاته


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (14 أكتوبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي اتطلع على الرابط في المشاركة المقتبسة أعلاه، وهو لبرامج مجانية ومفتوحة المصدر
> توجد برامج أخرى بالطبع، ومنها ما هو غير مجاني ولا أعلم إن كانت توجد برامج مجانية أخرى



جزاك الله كل خير اخي zamalkawi
ولكني اسال عن شرح الاستخدام فهل يمكن المساعدة في برنامج بوضع شرح لاستخدامه باللغة العربية


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (14 أكتوبر 2010)

اخ طارق بلال جزاك الله كل خير
انا حملت البرنامج ولكن لا اعرف كيف اعمل عليه لو يمكنك الافاده بكيفية اخذ رسم الدائرة من eagle مثلا وتحويلها بالبرنامج الي جي كود
وجزاكم الله كل خير علي المساعده


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل بس كلنا متعودين على الوندوز


----------



## ابو بحـر (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*سلام الله عليكم جميعا*

يا اخواني الأعزاء يوجد برنامج اسمه الكام بام توجد منه نسخة مجانية مبسطة و نسخة إحترافية فيها مميزات كثيرة سأضع لكم صفحة تحميل البرنامج و يوجد بنفس الموقع فيديوهات لتعليم البرنامج و انا جربته و هو جيد يعمل بنظام الويندوز هذا هو موقع البرنامج 
http://www.cambam.info/downloads/
و من ميزات هذا البرنامج يقوم بتحويل الفيكتور الى جي كود 
و السلام خير ختام 
و اعذروني لعدم تواجدي على النت كثيرا بسبب ضغط العمل و الأيامات القادمة سأكون معكم تحياتي لكم جميعا 
و السلام خير ختام 
​


----------



## eng.mai_90 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (16 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بالنسبة للأخ أسامة ابراهيم التوني 

إذا أردت انتاج ملف جي كود لدائرة مطبعه من برنامد الإيجل فهناك برنامج يجب تحميله ووضعه في برنامج الإيجل يقوم بهذه المهمة مباشرة من داخل البرنامج

قم بتحميل الاصدار المناسب لبرنامج الإيجل الموجود عندك

ثانيا قم بفك الضغط في مجلد جديد

ثالثا انسخ الملفات الناتجه من فك الضغط إلى مجلد موجود في برنامج الإيجل عندك على 

C:\Program Files\EAGLE-x.x.x\ulp

مجلد ال ULP أهم شيء ضع الملفات بداخله

ثم بعد استكمال رسم اللوحة المطبوعة على برنامج الإيجل اذهب إلى القائمة الرئيسيه واختر ملف تفتح لك القائمة اختر منها تشغيل يفتح لك شباك جديد

حدد برنامج بي سي بي جي كود 

الخطواط بالانجليزي

File
run
pcb-gcode.ulp

بعد تشغيل البرنامج يطلب منك تحديد برنامج التحكم في الماكينه الذي تريد تخريج الملف وتشغيله عليه فتختار إما ماك3 أو إي ام سي2

وسلامتك وتعيش وتصنع دوائر وتدعي لي من برنامج الإيجل مباشرة


----------



## meme902 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (17 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندس طارق -بلال عاجز جدا جدا عن الشكر 
ولا اعرف كيفية رد الجميل علي مساعداتك الجميلة المتواصلة التي تجعلني انا ومن في المنتدي نطمع اكثر في الاستفادة منك


----------

